# Blue Screen - Page Fault in non Page Area



## Nekobe (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi

I keep getting a problem which appears to happen randomly, every so often the computer will peform a physical memory dump and hold the warning message 'Page Fault in Non Page Area.' As i said, it appears random and i thought it may be something to do with memory - i have 2 gigs of ram as 2 sticks. I took each out and put them in each ram port and still came up with the same message.

I got a problem signature of:-

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 2057
Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 50
BCP1: FFFFF98406AAB024
BCP2: 0000000000000000
BCP3: FFFFF80001E71101
BCP4: 0000000000000005
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1
Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini072208-15.dmp
C:\Users\Greg\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-52790-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Greg\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3CFF.tmp.version.txt

I really have no idea of what is causing the porblem and would like any advice if possible on fixing it preferrably without buying anymore hardware! But i understand to fix it i may well need to be.

My PC Specs are as follows:-

2.40 quad processor
2 gb ram
256 mb graphics card
Windows Vista 64 bit...

Hope for any solutions possible.

Thanks for your time.

Greg


----------



## Chief17 (Jul 20, 2008)

you could do a few different things, download memtest and test your RAM for faults: http://majorgeeks.com/MemTest_d350.html

Also go to start, right-click my computer click properties, click the advanced tab, click settings under perfromance, click advanced tab, click change, make sure it is set to system managed size. (EDIT: sorry this is the XP way, not on my vista machine at the moment, try something like that, if it you cant find it ill find the vista way for you)

If it still messes up, post back with your event viewer logs for any errors reported arround that time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

As Chief17 advised, perform the memory test and be sure your page file is set as system managed - and check the Event Viewer.

The bugcheck (STOP error) 0x00000050 means that invalid system memory has been referenced - either the memory address that was referenced is off-limits or just plain bad. The first paramter labeled BC1 tells us the memory addressed that was referenced, BC2 = 0 = the attempt was a READ (vs. WRITE); BCP3 = the address of the object that reference the memory in BCP1. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

